# Writing > General Writing >  How to write a research paper on a novel?

## Alex0713

Hello everyone. I am new to the forums and in need of help.

I am a high school student, and my current assignment is to write a research paper on a novel that was earlier assigned to us. How do I go about doing this? I wouldn't imagine it to be like a normal research paper, on a solid topic where you would find information and write it down. (With citations, or course.)  :Smile: 

Do you use information you've researched as a guideline and not actually use any information from it? The sample papers I was given are somewhat bleak. It seems that the writer used the criticisms and interpretations from recourses on their book then matched it with quotes from the actual novel. But I am most likely wrong.

I am in a panic. Any input would be very appreciated.

P.S. The novel in question is [I]The Sun Also Rises[I] by Ernest Hemingway if that makes any difference.

----------


## Zeppelin_Child

That is one of my favorite books, and I wrote a research paper on it last year. What's your topic?

Your ideas are right on. You first need to write down a solid thesis. It should be analyzing some aspect of the book, not just explaining the plot. For example you might look at Hemingway's use of ____ to develop ____.

Once you have a focus, you need to research criticism on the novel that supports your topic. Find quotes and ideas and organize them into an outline. What points do you want to address, in what order, which criticisms support which aspect, etc... Put your strongest points last.

Then you need to find quotes from the text that support what you are saying. Try not to just use descriptive excerpts, but lines that really give some insight. Dialogue can be very telling. It is also crucial that you apply your own analysis here. The critics help to highlight important aspects of the novel, but you need to do a lot of work on your own.

In the end you want to show (not tell) why your thesis is valid, and have it well backed by critics, text, and of course your own analysis. Good luck, and if you have any more questions, let me know. I hope I was helpful!

----------


## shadowy girl

well, me too ........
I'll tell you sth, never panic, read the story, search for info about the author, then choose a good book for a start, like a book that is now a movie, so to make it more easy..and the most important thing, ENJOY READING IT!

----------


## williamholt

Better to use some best essay writing services .There are a lot of best international essay writing services available in online.you can use them.They providing best services at cheap price

----------


## hillwalker

> Better to use some best essay writing services .There are a lot of best international essay writing services available in online.you can use them.They providing best services at cheap price


Not better... lazier.

If you want to progress as a student the only way is to work hard and study the material yourself the way most of us do. Of course, if you're studying a subject you enjoy then the 'hard work' can be a pleasure and immensely rewarding. Especially when you achieve high grades.

If you want to pay someone to do the work for you and then kid yourself that you qualified on your own merit rather than someone else's then so be it.

WH's advice is probably the saddest thing I've read on here in a long time.

H

----------


## Jack of Hearts

Hill-

It's not a real response. It's an evolved form of spam.





J

----------


## hillwalker

> Hill-
> It's not a real response. It's an evolved form of spam.
> J


I gathered that J - but there are some readers on here who might think it's a genuine attempt at offering advice and be led astray.

Where are the Mods btw when they allow so much crap on here? It doesn't take that much effort to spot a spammer.  :Sad: 

H

----------


## Jack of Hearts

> I gathered that J - but there are some readers on here who might think it's a genuine attempt at offering advice and be led astray.
> 
> Where are the Mods btw when they allow so much crap on here? It doesn't take that much effort to spot a spammer. 
> 
> H


They've got their hands full with you lately.  :Wink: 







J

----------


## hillwalker

[QUOTE=Jack of Hearts;1166408]They've got their hands full with you lately.  :Wink: 

Touche...  :FRlol: 

H

----------

